
Recommend a programming book for 7yo autistic savant - dustingetz
he loves minecraft, black holes and i am told reads at college level. I was thinking a 3D game physics programming book, but in an approachable language with low starting friction like Python?
======
Nomentatus
I haven't tried this game, but was teased to read about it this week, and am
glad someone is trying to teach programming via a game:

[http://www.metacritic.com/game/pc/human-resource-
machine](http://www.metacritic.com/game/pc/human-resource-machine)

